# LA County question



## plamlfc (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey everyone, sorry if this is a repost but I've had no luck getting this question resolved. 

I recently obtained my EMT-B license for LA County and I'm getting ready to begin job hunting. Before I start sending out resumes, I just wanted to make sure there are no further hoops I have to jump through for the county, state or on a national level. 

During my classes I heard that I may need to take a physical in order to get DOT clearance for driving? Is there any truth to that? Is there anything else needed other than my license/cert to begin working at the fullest capacity?

Any info is greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 11, 2010)

Do you have the LACo LEMSA local accreditation done?

Do you have the California Ambulance Driver certification? 
http://www.dmv.ca.gov/dl/ambu_drvr_cert.htm


----------



## Cawolf86 (Aug 11, 2010)

Most companies will also want you to have a DMV ambulance endorsement (requires a livescan and DOT physical), a green DOT physical card, a current CPR card, a H6 driving record form within 14 days, and a CA DL.


----------



## plamlfc (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for such a quick response JPINFV.

The CA DMV info was exactly what I was looking for, but I have a question regarding it. It says I need to submit a completed Live Scan request. Now I recently completed a Live Scan for the state license, any idea if the DMW will accept that or do I have to go through the scan process again for them?

Secondly, the LACo LEMSA local accreditation you refer to is news to me. Care to enlighten me with any information about that?

Thanks in advance for any info, cheers.


----------



## plamlfc (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info Cawolf86.

Haven't come across any info online about the green DOT physical card. Any info on how I go about obtaining that?

Sorry for the noob *** questions, I'm just having a hard time finding all this info online.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Aug 11, 2010)

plamlfc said:


> Thanks for the info Cawolf86.
> 
> Haven't come across any info online about the green DOT physical card. Any info on how I go about obtaining that?
> 
> Sorry for the noob *** questions, I'm just having a hard time finding all this info online.




You can find the livescan form on their website but your best bet is to stop by your local DMV and pick a few things up. 

-the green card and dot physical form. Th card is what you are required to carry to prove you are physically able to drive. 

-DMV livescan form

-ambulance drivers handbook

Then go to you doctor or an urgent care and take care of the medical part. Then go get the livescan done. Read the book you bought for $5 and after a couple days go in to the DMV with your livescan receipt and physical form. Pay a fee to take the ambulance test and you are set. It is based solely on their book. Make sure you bring your certs with you as well - at least your county/state emt card. 

While you are there get an h6. 

And done.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Aug 11, 2010)

The laco lemsa is a fancy way of saying your county/state card that you got through our local ems agency (lemsa) in Santa fe springs.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 11, 2010)

plamlfc said:


> Thanks for such a quick response JPINFV.
> 
> The CA DMV info was exactly what I was looking for, but I have a question regarding it. It says I need to submit a completed Live Scan request. Now I recently completed a Live Scan for the state license, any idea if the DMW will accept that or do I have to go through the scan process again for them?
> 
> ...



For the local accreditation, check out page 4. It appears that if you were training in LA Co that the training includes this requirment.

http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/Certification/CertFAQs.pdf

In terms of Live Scan, yes, due to privacy laws agencies cannot share background check information, so you need to get another one for the DMV.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 11, 2010)

Cawolf86 said:


> The laco lemsa is a fancy way of saying your county/state card that you got through our local ems agency (lemsa) in Santa fe springs.



I wouldn't quite call calling "County EMS" by it's proper name, "Los Angeles County Local Emergency Medical Services Agency" as Local Emergency Medical Services Agency (LEMSA) is the proper term for what is commonly referred to as "___ County EMS." 

Second, if your training wasn't done in LACo, then there are additional hoops to jump through, especially since an EMT cert from any LEMSA (which my understanding is now a state issued card, however administered by the  LEMSAs, following the EMT2010 changes. Regardless, the policy of cards being good statewide isn't actually new) is good statewide. As such, some LEMSAs stick additional requirements before EMTs can work in that region.


----------



## mfelton (Aug 12, 2010)

Look on the DMV website and find a DL-51 from and go to the doctors and get that done. You need the DL-51 to get a LA city drivers permit and also to the the ambulance drivers certificate form the DMV.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 12, 2010)

I would actually suggest that you get the hard copy from the DMV because you need the green "DOT" card that comes with it on you when operating an ambulance.


----------

